# NSPE Membership



## dfweyer (Jul 31, 2008)

I was reading a couple of engineer speaker bios and saw that they were either members, presidents or "Junior Engineer of the Year". I've been a member of ASME for the past 6 years and am curious as to what I am missing out on.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 31, 2008)

I just joined a few months ago. We have a pretty active local chapter which IMO is what would make or break the decision to join.

Some of my reasons for joining:

&gt; Networking opportunities

&gt; I was in Mathcounts as a kid (NSPE sponsors/runs the Mathcounts competitions)

&gt; A way to get my name out there--a few of the higher-ups at my company are members

&gt; Provides opportunities to devlop leadership skills


----------



## squishles10 (Jul 31, 2008)

NSPE is bigger in Dallas than ASCE is but I don't know why. Better speakers I guess. I'm not a member of either.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm a member. You can't go wrong with it.

I think it's more rewarding than ASCE.


----------



## EM_PS (Jul 31, 2008)

member from school (cuz its cheap). consequently, am also a member of MSPE (MI Society. . .), which is far more important to me than the NSPE membership. Either way, its a good gig.


----------



## C-Dog (Aug 1, 2008)

I belong to their group on Linkedin, but I am not a member. My ASM membership just expired and I am debating on whether to renew it or join another society or just go with none. I see the benefits, but they are all getting pricey and work does not cover any of the cost.


----------



## dfweyer (Aug 5, 2008)

C-Dog said:


> work does not cover any of the cost.


My work will pay for one membership, which is currently the ASME....which runs around $150/yr. If I were to join second, it may be the NSPE with the local membership and other networking opportunities as mentioned earlier.


----------



## Dleg (Aug 5, 2008)

I am not. I would consider it, but it's just so damn expensive, and my employer doesn't cover it. As it is, I am seriously considering letting my ASCE membership lapse, becuase it's also very expensive, and I get virtually nothing out of it, because we have no active local chapter. Same thing with NSPE.


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 5, 2008)

The expense was a major factor for me as well. My employer does not cover it, but I finally bit the bullet. We'll see how I feel in another year if it was worth it.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm not a joiner, and thus, no professional society memberships. I was a member of ASME and SAE, but the expense outweighed the benefits.


----------



## ROBIAMEIT (Aug 6, 2008)

dfweyer said:


> I was reading a couple of engineer speaker bios and saw that they were either members, presidents or "Junior Engineer of the Year". I've been a member of ASME for the past 6 years and am curious as to what I am missing out on.


i have nooo idea what you are talking about . . . .

all i know is i am in love with the chick on your avitar!

:


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 6, 2008)

^^Then you will certainly be interested in this post


----------



## JoeBoone82 (Aug 7, 2008)

My company pays for both my ASCE and NSPE membership. Both are very active societies in my city. Seeing that you are in mechanical, and not knowing if ASME is active in your area, joining NSPE would not be a bad idea. I would at least try to join one society and stick with it.... it's good to network, give back to the industry, get involved with future engineers, volunteer work, looks good on the resume, and also... NSPE consists of all engineering disciplines, which is pretty neat.


----------

